# Aaaaarrrrrgh



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Set up the trusty PS2 today, to try and play some games I was in the mood for, and the TV remote is gone, so I can't change to the AV channel. A spare remote will cost £63.99, because the TV is really old and so spare parts are out of production. Is there a way of turning to AV without the remote?


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Normally there is a button but depends on model. If not go down the charity shops you can buy a 30" CRT for like £10 to 15 quid.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> Normally there is a button but depends on model. If not go down the charity shops you can buy a 30" CRT for like £10 to 15 quid.


No, there's no button. We don't have any money to go spending on TVs, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sometimes this video may help






You can use either slingshot or your new Air rifle.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Sometimes this video may help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol well we still want the TV, so I'm not too sure about using this method...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> Lol well we still want the TV, so I'm not too sure about using this method...










:rolling:


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

depends on how many channels you have programmed in, but on a lot of tv's if you run all the way to the last channel, the set will go to the other inputs before it starts again at the lowest channel. Another option is a generic remote that might have codes for your tv by manufacturer or model number. the simpler ones are only a couple of quid at the general, you just want to look up the manual on the particular remote online and see if it is likely to be compatible with your set and if it has an input mode button.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

jskeen said:


> depends on how many channels you have programmed in, but on a lot of tv's if you run all the way to the last channel, the set will go to the other inputs before it starts again at the lowest channel. Another option is a generic remote that might have codes for your tv by manufacturer or model number. the simpler ones are only a couple of quid at the general, you just want to look up the manual on the particular remote online and see if it is likely to be compatible with your set and if it has an input mode button.


Ok, we have no money to spare to buy anything at the moment.
We have a V+ box installed at them moment, so I don't think we can access the default TV channels. 
EDIT: I turned the V+ box off and I was able to change the default channel, but it just went back to the first one after the last one...


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually I think Jskeen might be right. If there are any buttons to change channel on the tv turn off the V+ box and try flicking through.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> Actually I think Jskeen might be right. If there are any buttons to change channel on the tv turn off the V+ box and try flicking through.


edited my last post...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know if your TV has a channel changer button(s), but on mine, I go to Channel 2 (yours proably has a channel 1), then hit the down channel button and the TV goes to video mode.



PandaMan said:


> Set up the trusty PS2 today, to try and play some games I was in the mood for, and the TV remote is gone, so I can't change to the AV channel. A spare remote will cost £63.99, because the TV is really old and so spare parts are out of production. Is there a way of turning to AV without the remote?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I don't know if your TV has a channel changer button(s), but on mine, I go to Channel 2 (yours proably has a channel 1), then hit the down channel button and the TV goes to video mode.


Just tried that and it doesn't work. Just goes back to channel 9


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Universal remotes doenst work for you? You can buy them very cheap o guess maybe even in pound store.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Universal remotes doenst work for you? You can buy them very cheap o guess maybe even in pound store.


Yes, we have thought about universal remotes... We'll have one more look and then maybe we'll buy one.


----------

